# why is my computer so loud?



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

recently, my computer has become so much louder than it used to be. i was building a computer, and i needed to use the floppy ribbon cable out of this computer for testing the other one. i took the side of the case off, but i know i didn't leave anything out of place. there was an awful lot of dust inside. would that have anything to do with it?


----------



## Gary R (Aug 9, 2001)

Dust can create problems with overheating of components, causing early failures.
From way you talked, its pretty dusty, I wonder if dust & other stuff--dog or cat hair, lint & so on--may've partially blocked the cooling fans for the Processor and power supply, & they might be on the verge of quitting from that.

Some of the others on here can give you more ideas on the problem (and also on the best way to clean the computer) but that would be my first guess


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Most deffinitely get the dust from your fans as well as keep any wires free from coming in contact with the fan. Also check out the power supply fan which can be seen on the back of the case.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I wait for the canned air to be on rebate cheap or free, and buy a bunch.  Dust equals heat, which is a bad thing for computers. If it's louder, first clean out all the dust, then look for the source of the noise if it's still there. For a really dusty computer, I take it outside or in the garage and turn the canned air loose on it, then start working on it. Much easier to work on a clean machine.


----------



## GwizJoe (Aug 19, 2003)

I agree,get the dust out.Even a household vacuum can help get the dust out,if used carefully.Instead of spraying the dust around with a can of air,I use a micro vacuum made for electronics.I also have a nylon "feather duster" that I use to clean parts taken out of a machine.
Also,is this noise generated when you access the Hard-Drive? HDD "grind" can start up at any time,and is a good indicator that you should start looking for a new one.They can "grind" for a long time without any problems,but eventually....


----------



## Kerri Ann (Aug 18, 2003)

thanks for everyones help. yeah, the inside of my computer looks like something you would take from the very top of your closet after several years, theres a pretty thick layer of dust in there...
the noise is constant though, kinda more like a humming/vibrating noise that just sounds deeper than before, if you know what i mean.


----------



## KeithKman (Dec 29, 2002)

*Kerri Ann:* Go to your local super market or PC store and buy a little can of compressed air and spray the inside of your case so all the dust comes out. You can use a vacuum to clean the dust up, but try not to get the hand held vacuum inside your PC because it has static electricity.

Also after I opened my case the other day to mess with hardware I turned my PC back on and my fan blade was hitting the side of the fan cover. Make sure this isn't happening to your PC.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Once again, I'd first clean out the dust, which is a good thing to do in any case, then look for the reason for the noise. My guess it's a fan, but it's hard to say. The fans and the hard disk are usually the only things that make "humming" noises that are constant.


----------



## blueberry (Aug 4, 2003)

If you haven't solved the noise problem yet, here's a low-tech solution that worked for me. Turned out to be vibrations from a panel in front of an unused drive slot. Every now and them it would rattle and shake until I put my finger on it (literally!)

Hope it helps.


----------

